# xm31 the torch this channel rocks



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

i love what im hearing so why cant this channel be on xm ??? I know it was on xm 2 years ago and they dropped it they should bring it back


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Hopefully when the Clear Channel contract is done next year, XM will bring a defunct channel or two back. Never listened to The Torch when it was on the satellites, but I do miss Sirius' Revolution.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

when the merger fails and the cc contract is up we can get stuff back like 

special x 
on the rocks 
The tourch
the flow I uesd to love this channel it was nice to relax too 


Please xm bring back some of the original stations back and get rid of flight 26 i hate that station :lol:


----------

